# make pdfs from png question



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

So I have about 60 folders, each folder is a specific job and has 20+ pages. It needs to be converted to pdf. Now I can open them up in preview and convert there to one pdf, but its a bit time consuming. Is there a way to just drop in all the files and have it convert to 1 pdf?


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Checkout Automator. Never used it but others have - you set up the steps and it repeats for all files found from what I can recall.

It is in your Application folder.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Sounds like your needs are a bit heavy for Preview - consider Acrobat Pro, is my advice.


----------



## pylon (Nov 30, 2010)

If you've got any of the Creative-Suites you should be able to automate that through Bridge and InDesign or Photoshop or something. IIRC You can do multi-page PDFs from PS via Bridge.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree with pylon, if you have the adobe creative suite you should be able to use bridge with indesign or photoshop.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the tip on bridge, worked like a charm. I finally have a use for it  I have never used bridge before, never investigated why Adobe through it in with the sweet, guess its worth some more investigation into its capabilities.


----------

